
The torus is the product of two circles, cubically - mrbbk
http://homotopytypetheory.org/2015/01/20/ts1s1-cubically/
======
c0ur7n3y
I don't understand any of that. I feel like what I imagine a marketing guy
feels like when he reads an engineering document.

~~~
sukilot
"Torus is product of two circles" is a basic fact of
algebra/geometry/analysis. You can easily assign a coordinate system [0,2pi] x
[0-2pi], with 0=2pi.

But I guess it's cool you can prove the same thing with over-abstract
gobbledygook

~~~
lmkg
When you're dealing with a totally new field, there's a lot of low-level,
seemingly-obvious junk to sort out. And immature fields haven't developed
common tools or proof techniques, so everything looks harder than it should
be. Give it some time, the field might get more approachable, expressive, and
useful as it matures.

------
taybin
Cool. Now multiply a circle with a pyramid. Yes, a 3D pyramid.

~~~
sukilot
I think that creates a timecube.

